
Samsung phones are sending pictures to contacts without users knowing - nns
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/03/samsung-phones-sending-pictures-to-contacts-without-users-knowing.html
======
sschueller
This appears to be more of a t-mobile bloatware problem than a specific
Samsung problem.

